# WOW I found a grownup baby killifish in my tank!



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I just found a grownup baby killifish in my tank , no idea when they breed and how this one managed to grownup with all other fishes in my tank!


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

well looks like he had lots of hiding spots and a will to live


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

yea , on each batch only one survives in the tank

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

very nice!


----------

